# Electric Air Pump?



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Where can I find an electric air pump - the kind to blow up a large air mattress?

Thanks.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We saw one at carrefour when we picked up our air mattress. I think it was aed 200+ which is well over what we would pay for one in Canada so opted to get one of those hand pumps .... I regret that decision.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

At Carrefour. But its a rip-off. AED 149 for the air mattress and AED 200 for the electric pump. Like w_man, I opted for the hand pump after I discovered that the mattress pack excluded the pump!


----------

